# Sundown - Thursday night, 1/15



## Greg (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe some more natural on Tuesday. Perhaps we can get Jarrod to pull down the bamboo off the kickers for a practice session. I'm in.


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 12, 2009)

yup


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2009)

I should be in for this, will be my first night skiing in over a decade.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2009)

i am pretty sure i will be in attendance.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2009)

I should be there.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 12, 2009)

If we get confirmation that bamboo sticks are down, I will be there.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm willing to stay flexible here too. If we get snow on Thursday, I'll opt for Thursday night, with or without kickers.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 12, 2009)

I should be able to make either night.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2009)

Make sure you bring the camera so someone can record me on the Ex bumps so come next year when I hopefully figure out what I am doing we can all laugh at it.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm willing to stay flexible here too. If we get snow on Thursday, I'll opt for Thursday night, with or without kickers.


Looking like it's going to be COLD Thursday night. Snow-forecast is calling for like -30 degree wind chills.

Def Wednesday for me, so long as the shop gets the bindings done. Thursday I'm gonna have to think about, 3-4" of uncrowded Sundown bumps vs a part of my anatomy detaching itself due to the temperature.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Looking like it's going to be COLD Thursday night. Snow-forecast is calling for like -30 degree wind chills.
> 
> Def Wednesday for me, so long as the shop gets the bindings done. Thursday I'm gonna have to think about, 3-4" of uncrowded Sundown bumps vs a part of my anatomy detaching itself due to the temperature.



Wimp.

:razz:


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2009)

Forecast for Thursday:



> A LIGHT SNOW IS EXPECTED ACROSS MUCH OF THE
> FORECAST AREA...FROM THE MOHAWK VALLEY EASTWARD ACROSS THE CAPITAL
> DISTRICT INTO SOUTHERN VERMONT AND SOUTHWARD. *A MODERATE
> SNOWFALL...ADVISORY LEVEL*...IS POSSIBLE ACROSS ULSTER...DUTCHESS AND
> ...



Who's doing Wednesday and who's doing Thursday? I'm leaning towards Thursday at this point.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like both nights are gonna be pretty damn nippy, might as well pick the one that might have some fresh snow...


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2009)

We can get them to unblock the right hand kicker for practice during a night session this week. Which night is everyone leaning towards? We'll go with the majority.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> We can get them to unblock the right hand kicker for practice during a night session this week.



curious, what is the logic of blocking the kicker before the comp? there are serious jumps on stinger that are open, why not the kicker?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> curious, what is the logic of blocking the kicker before the comp? there are serious jumps on stinger that are open, why not the kicker?



Good question.

I'm definitely leaning towards Thursday night since there may be some fresh snow.  I'll go with the majority though, I need to see if I have the balls to hit that kicker.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> curious, what is the logic of blocking the kicker before the comp? there are serious jumps on stinger that are open, why not the kicker?



Take a look at the icy landings on Stinger. That wouldn't be a good thing to have happen on Temptor. There are enough people skiing Temptor that have no business on it. Invariably some will hit the kicker and probably kill themselves on the landing.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> There are enough people skiing Temptor that have no business on it. Invariably some will hit the kicker and probably kill themselves on the landing.



the sign says, advanced skiers only . . .


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> the sign says, advanced skiers only . . .



I know, but there are still people that are going to try it that shouldn't be on it. I think the bigger issue is to preserve the jumps and more importantly the landing area between now and the comp.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2009)

Def not Wed.  Thurs is a slight possibility.  Trying to balance my load.  I'm skiing in VT on Saturday and hoping to get two nights in at Sundown next week.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> We can get them to unblock the right hand kicker for practice during a night session this week. Which night is everyone leaning towards? We'll go with the majority.



Sounds like the snow is still really good.  I wish I could go both nights, but then I might have to setup a cot and start living there...


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd go with Thursday, even though it'll be colder and looks like snowfall prediction is dropping. Aggravated some minor injuries at volleyball tonight, should probably rest tomorrow.

But I will be there when the kicker is opened up.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm going to do Thursday night, kicker or not. Probably won't step in before 7:30.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2009)

Lets try to make Thursday the night to try out the kicker then.  I haven't seen anyone indicate that they can't make Thurs...


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Lets try to make Thursday the night to try out the kicker then.  I haven't seen anyone indicate that they can't make Thurs...



Done. Jarrod would like feedback on the kicker. Personally I think the size it okay. It sorta settled at a tilt so it will need to be straightened out which might make it end up a bit smaller. The approach needs to be cleaned up and I think it needs to be tweaked to give some more "pop". Finally, I think the landing area should be extended back closer to the base of the kicker. Undoubtedly, there will be some dumper air guys that don't hit it hard enough to make the current landing zone. I likely will be one of them.

Any other feedback anyone want me to pass along?

Roll call:

Greg


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Done. Jarrod would like feedback on the kicker. Personally I think the size it okay. It sorta settled at a tilt so it will need to be straightened out which might make it end up a bit smaller. The approach needs to be cleaned up and I think it needs to be tweaked to give some more "pop". Finally, I think the landing area should be extended back closer to the base of the kicker. Undoubtedly, there will be some dumper air guys that don't hit it hard enough to make the current landing zone. I likely will be one of them.
> 
> Any other feedback anyone want me to pass along?



I agree on the landing zone, I just thought I was being a wimp, that's why I didn't mention it.   The size looked like something I would probably hit after I saw someone else make it.  I don't really have any other feedback without seeing it again.

Is the left one complete yet?

Roll call:

Greg
Brian


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Is the left one complete yet?



No. Jarrod needs to get Stinger in order for the event this weekend, but I saw Chris tonight and he would like to get the other one built for tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 14, 2009)

Roll call:

Greg
Brian
MR. evil (possibly Marge)


----------



## 2knees (Jan 14, 2009)

i cant make it but if the kicker is open, could you guys take some video?  I'd like to see it in action.  or the people going of it in action.  anyway, you know what i mean.  

yes, i know its gonna be cold but someone can be tough for 2 minutes.


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2009)

2knees said:


> i cant make it but if the kicker is open, could you guys take some video?  I'd like to see it in action.  or the people going of it in action.  anyway, you know what i mean.
> 
> yes, i know its gonna be cold but someone can be tough for 2 minutes.



You're anxious to see credit card air?


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 14, 2009)

Count me in for Thursday. Should get there around 7


----------



## mondeo (Jan 14, 2009)

Roll call:
Greg
Brian
MR. evil (possibly Marge)
downhill04
Mondeo


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Count me in for Thursday. Should get there around 7





mondeo said:


> Roll call:
> Greg
> Brian
> MR. evil (possibly Marge)
> ...



Sweet! Now we have some legit air guys. Maybe you two can encourage the wimps like me.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sweet! Now we have some legit air guys. Maybe you two can encourage the wimps like me.



I don't know if I am a ligit air guy anymore. I haven't gone big since the back injury. I think big air for the most part is in my past. Don't get me wrong I will still hit jumps from time to time but the risk factors for the first time in my life have gotten in my head. I will see what I can do but don't expect too much out of me.


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> I don't know if I am a ligit air guy anymore. I haven't gone big since the back injury. I think big air for the most part is in my past. Don't get me wrong I will still hit jumps from time to time but the risk factors for the first time in my life have gotten in my head. I will see what I can do but don't expect too much out of me.



Yeah, right.



:lol:


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 14, 2009)

2knees said:


> i cant make it but if the kicker is open, could you guys take some video?  I'd like to see it in action.  or the people going of it in action.  anyway, you know what i mean.
> 
> yes, i know its gonna be cold but someone can be tough for 2 minutes.



Pat give me your phone and let me call your wife! You need to get out with us.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> I don't know if I am a ligit air guy anymore. I haven't gone big since the back injury. I think big air for the most part is in my past. Don't get me wrong I will still hit jumps from time to time but the risk factors for the first time in my life have gotten in my head. I will see what I can do but don't expect too much out of me.



I've seen you do a pretty good job of holding back so far this season...

My big 'airs' are still smaller that you taking it easy..


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> My big 'airs' are still smaller that you taking it easy..



Your big airs are smaller than just about anyone taking it easy...


:razz:


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 14, 2009)

ill be up at magic tomarrow ill see how beat up i am when i get back. heading over to sundown in a few ill report back


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Your big airs are smaller than just about anyone taking it easy...
> 
> 
> :razz:



This is true, I'm an air wuss...


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Your big airs are smaller than just about anyone taking it easy...
> 
> 
> :razz:


He has big airs... just not on jumps or bumps.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2009)

severine said:


> He has big airs... just not on jumps or bumps.



_THOSE_ I'm good at! :lol:

Thanks for the chili for dinner last night and again for lunch today, see ya later...


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2009)

> SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF *3 TO 6 INCHES* ARE EXPECTED TO OCCUR OVERNIGHT
> INTO THURSDAY MORNING ACROSS ULSTER...DUTCHESS...AND *LITCHFIELD
> COUNTIES*. THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP FROM WEST TO EAST LATER
> THIS EVENING...AND WILL PERSIST INTO THE MIDDAY HOURS OF THURSDAY
> BEFORE ENDING FROM WEST TO EAST.



If that pans out, looks like we picked the better night!


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 14, 2009)

Sounds good to me. Nice soft powder landings for when I face plant :smile:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Sounds good to me. Nice soft powder landings for when I face plant :smile:



That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 14, 2009)

working from home tomorrow.  being on skis tomorrow late afternoon/early evening is a real possibility.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2009)

Not looking like too much snow wise, but it should still be a fun night.  I'm heading over right from work, should be on skis by 6.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 15, 2009)

I may be able to get a few runs in 7:30ish to close.  Not sure I'm ready for the kicker, but I'll probably give it a go at least once, for entertainment value.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am going straight to Sundown from work. I should be there sometime between 6:30-7:00. MrMagic’s trip report doesn’t have me all that excited about the conditions for tonight but I’m sure we will make the most of it.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Too fn cold to ski tonight...good drinking weather

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2009)

It'll mostly be above zero, should be plenty warm..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Too fn cold to ski tonight...good drinking weather
> 
> steveo



+1  i'm pounding some cocktails tonight...


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Too fn cold to ski tonight...good drinking weather
> 
> steveo





Grassi21 said:


> +1  i'm pounding some cocktails tonight...



Bunch of babies. Single digits and some wind is too cold to ski? :blink:


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Too fn cold to ski tonight...good drinking weather
> 
> steveo


+2


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Bunch of babies. Single digits and some wind is too cold to ski? :blink:


Dude, with the windchill it will be negative digits! Cover up all yours or you might lose some!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Bunch of babies. Single digits and some wind is too cold to ski? :blink:



The temp is part of it.  The other part is being up in VT for Saturday and half of Sunday w/out the family.  Just keeping the balance...


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

severine said:


> Dude, with the windchill it will be negative digits! Cover up all yours or you might lose some!



-5 or -10 windchill sounds scary, but it really only affects exposed skin.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

severine said:


> Dude, with the windchill it will be negative digits! Cover up all yours or you might lose some!



Digits?  They should worry about the shrinkage.  They might not be able to reverse it until the spring....


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 15, 2009)

So who is still in and ready to freeze their nuts off?


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> So who is still in and ready to freeze their nuts off?



In.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 15, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Too fn cold to ski tonight



no such thing as too cold, only under dressed ;-)

(says the guy who's not skiing tonight)


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Digits?  They should worry about the shrinkage.  They might not be able to reverse it until the spring....


:lol: Were you watching _Seinfeld_ last night? :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: Were you watching _Seinfeld_ last night? :lol:



Not last night.  But that episode needs to be standard viewing for all women.  We can't help it! :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> So who is still in and ready to freeze their nuts off?





Greg said:


> In.



+1


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

NWS is forecasting a low of -4 with only very light wind. I would bet we'll stay above zero most of the night. Shouldn't be too bad at all.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2009)

See you guys there, leaving in a few.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Too fn cold to ski tonight...good drinking weather
> 
> steveo



just cracked my 1st beer.  i found a beer more dank than dogfish head.  river horse brewery's tripel horse.... 10% abv!!!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 15, 2009)

In, plan on being there 6:30-7.


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

I just word from Jarrod that terrain park guy Judson will be on the hill tonight to help shape the kicker. We can provide live feedback! Leaving in a bit.


----------

